# urgent hydor Heater Question



## nduli (6 Mar 2015)

my hydor inline 200w (16mm) gave up pre-xmas.
I have been chasing the LFS I bought it from for stock update weekly since then.
they have just got in stock 300w ones (16mm) so intend to drive down there in next 2hrs.
my tank is a TMC sig 60cm so 110l (ish) what risks am I running in placing a 300w on the tank instead of a 200w?
I have a JBL1501 running over the tank so PLENTY of flow 

any quick advice appreciated

Rich


----------



## kirk (6 Mar 2015)

Hello mate, I run a 200 or 300 ON 60  LTR. Tmc 45cmx45cmx30 the risk is should it stick on cooking your fish and plants faster. You can get Thermos infact hydor do one too which stops this happening as you set it too the max temp you want. If your already using a 200 I'd not worry about a 300.  Cheers kirk.   Quick enough for you?


----------



## nduli (6 Mar 2015)

cheers kirk - super timely 
I have a packed weekend and if I don't get it tonight it will be another week at least so thanks. Will look at the thermos separately


----------



## kirk (6 Mar 2015)

Or if you have basic electrical skills you can use one of these and sink it nicely into your cabinet so you can see it.  They are inexpensive.  Etc-200+


----------



## Rahms (6 Mar 2015)

I've seen so many people talk about their hydor cooking their tanks, possibly more than all other brands added together!  I wouldn't use one if it was a gift...

At 300w you're really banking on it not failing (unless you get a cutoff!)


----------



## kirk (6 Mar 2015)

if you fancy buying me one I'll use it   .  At least you can fix them....well I have fixed mine    it like anything use it incorrectly it's more likely to pack up. Mine leaked I repaired it....then after reassembling it would heat up,took it apart again, resoldered a few wires now it is exellent.

Mine was second hand so I couldn't return it.  I know we shouldn't have to fix them at all.
I'd buy another and take the risk any heater can stick on.  They are a great way to heat a tank. Without an ugly wire and heater on view.

Also I've heard hydor have been quite helpful in a few cases where people have lost there pets to over heating maybe a pain upsetting loosing them, coming home to a nasty smell.

But is anything we use garenteed to not let us down.

Would be nice though if they made a 100 or a 150watt, as I see what you saying about the gamble with over double the wattage needed so that's a good point.
No one wants  cooked fish  cheers kirk.


----------



## Dantrasy (7 Mar 2015)

I use a 300w on a 19L tank. Sounds ridiculous, I know. The 200w would still be overkill, but it wasn't available to the time. I've never had a cooking problem.


----------



## GlassWalker (7 Mar 2015)

Hadn't come across the ETC-200+ before, looks similar to the STC-1000 which is generally very popular for aquarium temperature regulation. This also needs you to wire it in.

If you don't have time for wiring there are ready made units. I use the ATC-300 which is heat only but is ready to go out of the box. Only thing to note is it has 1 degree hysteresis. e.g. out of the box it will heat to 25C, then turn off the heater control until temps drop to 24C before it turns on again.

Hydor do a Hydroset, note there are two versions a cheaper one without display, and a more expensive one with display, and I think it is rated for more power too. I don't have much experience with these.


----------



## MirandaB (7 Mar 2015)

I'm with Rahms on this one,I wouldn't touch one of these with a barge pole 
I've heard of too many incidents of cooked fish and the most recent one involved a brand new replacement that failed on it's first use with devastating results!
Be interesting to hear what Hydor come up with for the person involved as it's just not good enough.


----------



## nduli (7 Mar 2015)

Cheers guys. Returned yesterday no questions asked got the upgrade for free which is useful as want to move to 90cm tank in next 12 months. Acknowledge the advice on external thermostats. Started looking at them to give me some peace of mind. Thanks for the model names will add to the research list


----------



## bogwood (7 Mar 2015)

Boil a tank of healthy fish, certainly helps you focus on what heater not to buy. Particularly if you have had the same make with problems previously.
The higher the wattage, the smaller the tank, and it happens so quickly.

I agree with others a additional thermostat is a good way to go.


----------



## kirk (7 Mar 2015)

MirandaB said:


> I'm with Rahms on this one,I wouldn't touch one of these with a barge pole
> I've heard of too many incidents of cooked fish and the most recent one involved a brand new replacement that failed on it's first use with devastating results!
> Be interesting to hear what Hydor come up with for the person involved as it's just not good enough.


Once bitten hey.


----------



## MirandaB (7 Mar 2015)

It wasn't me that was bitten kirk but I know the guy that was and it was a tragedy  a lot of beautiful fish got cooked and that shouldn't have happened with a brand new heater from a well known brand.


----------



## Colinlp (7 Mar 2015)

I had one of the 300 heaters for a couple of years with no issue, were these older heaters as in from 2009 - 2010 ish? they were said to be unreliable about then


----------



## kirk (7 Mar 2015)

Well no one's putting me  off them. People I actually know not read about use them and touch wood haven't had a problem. Should my fish cook I may swing toward maranda and the likes opinions but for now I'm still a fan.


----------

